# Green romex ??



## wireman64

Anyone install or remember it ? When was it made ?


----------



## user4818

I've seen in in houses built in the early 60's at which point they began to switch over to plastic sheathed.


----------



## wireman64

Peter D said:


> I've seen in in houses built in the early 60's at which point they began to switch over to plastic sheathed.


Yeah thats what I was thinking


----------



## Chris1971

I've seen it a few times. I ran into lead covered romex only once.


----------



## wireman64

....


----------



## user4818

wireman64 said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking



I run into cloth covered romex all the time. It's probably the most common wiring method I see since most houses in this area were built in the post WW2 boom.


----------



## wireman64

Peter D said:


> I run into cloth covered romex all the time. It's probably the most common wiring method I see since most houses in this area were built in the post WW2 boom.


I've seen and worked with it just never the bright green stuff . Tons of homes in new jersey where wired with it after we stopped using the old BX .


----------



## user4818

Chris1971 said:


> I've seen it a few times. I ran into lead covered romex only once.


Are you even an electrician? :confused1:


----------



## Chris1971

Peter D said:


> Are you even an electrician? :confused1:


Are you?:no::no:


----------



## user4818

Chris1971 said:


> Are you?:no::no:


Yes. :yes:


----------



## Chris1971

Peter D said:


> Yes. :yes:


I doubt it.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

wireman64 said:


> Anyone install or remember it ? When was it made ?


Nothing to worry about it is just asbestos-covered cloth wire nothing to see here.....:laughing:
Bet they did not tell you this in school...:whistling2:

https://www.google.com/search?q=asb...fGOiq0AGk1YCQBw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1574&bih=697

http://inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/asbestoslook9.htm


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> Nothing to worry about it is just asbestos-covered cloth wire nothing to see here.....:laughing:
> Bet they did not tell you this in school...:whistling2:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=asb...fGOiq0AGk1YCQBw&ved=0CCgQsAQ&biw=1574&bih=697
> 
> http://inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/asbestoslook9.htm


Romex was not insulated with asbestos, ever. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> Romex was not insulated with asbestos, ever. :no:


Sure I believe you...


----------



## Chris1971

Cleter D are you the forum troll?:laughing:


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> Sure I believe you...


It was asphalt impregnated fabric. I'm sure they may have used asbestos to insulate high temperature wire and other types of specialty wire, but definitely not romex.


----------



## Chris1971

Peter D said:


> It was asphalt impregnated fabric. I'm sure they may have used asbestos to insulate high temperature wire and other types of specialty wire, but definitely not romex.


I agree. Your the smartest guy on the forum..:no::no:


----------



## user4818

Chris1971 said:


> I agree. Your the smartest guy on the forum..:no::no:


I'm far from the smartest. That honor goes to guys like BBQ, Sharc Munk, Brian John and host of others. 

I just happen to be the most handsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest

Peter D said:


> I'm far from the smartest. That honor goes to guys like BBQ, Sharc Munk, Brian John and host of others.
> 
> _*I just happen to be the most handsome.*_ :thumbsup:


I just threw up in my mouth.....
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk

In addition to the green cloth braided jacket romex, there is also green thermoplastic jacketed cable from the 70's made by Phelps-Dodge.


----------



## oldtimer

MDShunk said:


> In addition to the green cloth braided jacket romex, there is also green thermoplastic jacketed cable from the 70's made by Phelps-Dodge.


 We had cloth covered Romex, many different colors .

Red , Green , Blue , Silver , Gold , Brown , Orange , maybe other colors too.

It was called NMD 3.

Still see some in older houses !


----------



## Chris1971

Peter D said:


> I've seen in in houses built in the early 60's at which point they began to switch over to plastic sheathed.


Please give us the complete history of romex wire.:no::no:


----------



## user4818

Chris1971 said:


> Please give us the complete history of romex wire.:no::no:


How about you stop being a tool instead. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris1971

Peter D said:


> How about you stop being a tool instead. :thumbsup:


At least my not a troll like you.


----------



## user4818

Chris1971 said:


> At least my not a troll like you.


Could you translate that please? :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971

Peter D said:


> Could you translate that please? :laughing:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


:laughing:
I guess I fit that definition.:laughing:


----------



## Going_Commando

Gotta love the tar cloth romex. After doing a panel change my hands end up looking like I worked all day in a coal mine. When my Grandfather started in the trade, he installed that stuff brand new. 

Never seen lead covered Romex, but have seen lead filled BX. It's what they used for wiring in wet locations. Pretty clever, and beats the hell out of burying romex!

As far as I know, asbestos was only used to insulate wire for high temp installations, such as early recessed cans and for wiring boilers and the like. I may even know how to strip asbestos insulated wire. You don't use a regular pair of strippers, you use your linemans and squeeze around the end of the wire for the length you want to strip. Just crimp around the wire a few times, and the the insulation will twist right off with a nice clean "cut".


----------



## Shockdoc

Early 60's, probably a trademark for it being grounded romex, just like Southwire changed it's color to baby blue at the rise of NM-B


----------



## Norcal

MDShunk said:


> In addition to the green cloth braided jacket romex, there is also green thermoplastic jacketed cable from the 70's made by Phelps-Dodge.


 
That cable goes back into the late 1960's.


----------



## Briancraig81

oldtimer said:


> We had cloth covered Romex, many different colors .
> 
> Red , Green , Blue , Silver , Gold , Brown , Orange , maybe other colors too.
> 
> It was called NMD 3.
> 
> Still see some in older houses !


I've seen Black, Gray and Green cloth colored Romex before. Would love to see the others.


----------



## wireman64

Shockdoc said:


> Early 60's, probably a trademark for it being grounded romex, just like Southwire changed it's color to baby blue at the rise of NM-B


I've seen that


----------



## Alhenry92

ah yes, i have the same kind in my house. i forget how the sheathings made, but i have 
12-2. Im 90% positive its from late 50s early 60s. I still have the nongrounding type receptacles :S


----------



## InsaneRyder8

Oh yeah, spent many, many hours playing with that type of old romex and others on many, many service entrances. Fun stuff. I always had wondered if there was asbestos in any of the old cloth type wire insulation.


----------



## InsaneRyder8

Have you ever seen aluminum 12-2 from the 70's?? Now that is fun. Wires all break off or burn off at the outlet, etc.


----------



## JlaneCTE1

Chris1971 said:


> I've seen it a few times. I ran into lead covered romex only once.


I did some work in a house with leaded romex could you imagine lugging a full 250' roll of that stuff up 3 flights of stairs.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

InsaneRyder8 said:


> Have you ever seen aluminum 12-2 from the 70's?? Now that is fun. Wires all break off or burn off at the outlet, etc.


My house is originally all 12-2 aluminum, no problemo.


----------



## bruce6670

My whole house was wired with that stuff. I've changed a lot of it out over the last few years when adding something new. It has always been in good shape though.


----------



## bruce6670

InsaneRyder8 said:


> Have you ever seen aluminum 12-2 from the 70's?? Now that is fun. Wires all break off or burn off at the outlet, etc.


I saw it one time when I was an apprentice. We were doing a service change and we found one circuit that was aluminum. It was a short run in a garage so we changed it out for free. The JW I was with said it was a hazard and didn't want to leave it. Homeowner was happy.


----------



## Tsmil

bruce6670 said:


> I saw it one time when I was an apprentice. We were doing a service change and we found one circuit that was aluminum. It was a short run in a garage so we changed it out for free. The JW I was with said it was a hazard and didn't want to leave it. Homeowner was happy.


My last house was wired with 12/2 aluminum. No problems at all. All devices were al/cu compatible and terminations were serviced regularly. Ended up changing it all out because insurance company was no longer going to insure it.


----------



## JohnR

My house was built in 56' there was some of that green cloth type in the house previously, that I believe to have been original. There was some green romex as well that was put in around '76 or so but it was plastic, not cloth. Then, there was some green UF as well, I believe it was installed sometime in the late 70's=early 80's.

The green romex had a better ground then the white stuff. :whistling2:


----------



## FastFokker

InsaneRyder8 said:


> Have you ever seen aluminum 12-2 from the 70's?? Now that is fun. Wires all break off or burn off at the outlet, etc.


My house was built 1974 and is all aluminum wiring. It's in perfect condition and I'm only replacing it as we renovate rooms. It's of no concern to me.. I checked all the plugs and switches when we moved in.

Really I'm only changing to copper for re-sale.. many people will run away from a sale in fear if it has aluminum. Even my father in law said not to buy this house if it has aluminum. lol


----------



## Flicker

I remember the green wire we used to use that looked like that. The insulated conductores were #14 but the ground conductor was #16 awg. (perhaps 75 degree C insulation rating) and sort of wiggled back and forth in between the black and white wires under the fibre covering. Later models of plastic insulation without paper covering I think waas 90 degree C and the ground wire was #14 awg. This was all used as mebtioned in the mid 1960's


----------

